# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Ups APC Smart 750 δινει πολλά volt

## gianndats

Χαίρεται. Καλη Σαρακοστη! Εχω ενα ups APC Smart 750VA SUA 750I εδω και 1 χρονο (ειναι ομως κατασκευης 2005) και εχει το εξης θεμα. Οταν γινεται διακοπη και ξεκινα την τροφοδοσια απο τις μπαταριςε, το πρωτο ένα (με 1,5 το πολυ) δευτερολεπτο δινει ταση σχεδον 300v. Το διαπιστωσα τυχαια εχοντας συνδεδεμενη μια τυπικη λαμπα πυρακτωσεως 60w (ηθελα να τσεκαρω την αυτονομια του ups με διακοπη) και ειδα οτι το πρωτο δευτερολεπτο η λαμπα ειχε μια σοβαρη αυξηση φωτεινοτητας. Μετρησα με ενα τυπικο ακρως ερασιτεχνικο πολυμετρο και διαπιστωσα οτι τα volt πλησιαζουν τα 300. Μετα στην προσπαθεια διορθωσης κανουν για μισο δευτερολεπτο ενα μικρο βυθισμα λιγο κατω απο 230v (210 περιπου χοντρικα) και μετα μενουν απολυτα σταθερα στα 230v αλλα τι να το κανω αυτο αν ειναι στην αρχη να μου καψει το pc μου. Δεν ξερω αν το εκανε παντα, δεν ξερω καν αν το κανει απο την αρχη που ειχε στα χερια μου (εδω κι ενα χρονο δηλαδη).
Τι λετε ; 
Ειναι λογικο να δουλευει ετσι ;
Στην εξοδο του εχω συνδεσει ενα πολυπριζο apc surge protector το οποιο δεν ενοχλειται καθολου απο τα σχεδον 300v. Θελω να αποφυγω να πεταξω το εν λογω ups γιατι θεωρουταν αρκετα professional (και περυσι εδωσα €40 για τις 2 μπαταριες του) οποτε αν δεν φτιαχνει σκεφτομαι μετα την εξοδο να του συνδεσω εναν σταθεροποιητη τασης των 20-30€ ωστε να κοβει τα πολλα volt. Στεκει αυτο ;
Ακουω γνωμες!

----------


## xsterg

εγω θα σου ελεγα να το πεταξεις. εκτος και αν δεν σε πειραζει να κανεις πειραματα με τον εξοπλισμο σου.

----------


## gianndats

> εγω θα σου ελεγα να το πεταξεις. εκτος και αν δεν σε πειραζει να κανεις πειραματα με τον εξοπλισμο σου.


Με απογοητευεις αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι πως θα πρεπει να σε ακουσω...

----------


## xsterg

καλυτερα να σε απογοητευσω παρα να πεταξεις οτι εχεις συνδεδεμενο πανω του.

----------


## manolo

Γιάννη μη βιαστείς να το πετάξεις. Έχεις αλλάξει και σχετικά πρόσφατα και μπαταρίες και είναι κρίμα να πάνε χαμένες κι αυτές. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι το λεγόμενο 'μεταβατικό φαινόμενο' που παρατηρείται σε απότομες μεγάλες αλλαγές του ρεύματος και είναι αρκετά συχνό συνήθως σε ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις. Μόλις κοπεί η τάση, όλο το φορτίο πέφτει στις μπαταρίες οι οποίες 'πουσάρονται' για αυτό το μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και μετά η τάση έρχεται στα κανονικά επίπεδα.  Νομίζω με το πολύπριζο apc surge protector που χρησιμοποιείς είσαι ΟΚ. Τώρα αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις και σταθεροποιητή τάσης κακό δεν κάνει, πάντως το UPS σου νομίζω ότι δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Γιάννη μη βιαστείς να το πετάξεις. Έχεις αλλάξει και σχετικά πρόσφατα και μπαταρίες και είναι κρίμα να πάνε χαμένες κι αυτές. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι το λεγόμενο 'μεταβατικό φαινόμενο' που παρατηρείται σε απότομες μεγάλες αλλαγές του ρεύματος και είναι αρκετά συχνό συνήθως σε ηλεκτρολογικές εγκαταστάσεις. Μόλις κοπεί η τάση, όλο το φορτίο πέφτει στις μπαταρίες οι οποίες 'πουσάρονται' για αυτό το μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και μετά η τάση έρχεται στα κανονικά επίπεδα.  Νομίζω με το πολύπριζο apc surge protector που χρησιμοποιείς είσαι ΟΚ. Τώρα αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις και σταθεροποιητή τάσης κακό δεν κάνει, πάντως το UPS σου νομίζω ότι δουλεύει κανονικά.


Αν διαβασεις εδω http://www.apc.com/resource/include/...r&tab=features
αναφερει χαρακτηριστικα τι κανει ενα surge protecttor).Συγκεκριμενα αυτο http://www.eurostores.gr/p.APC-POLYM...TH.604337.html
αναφερει λοιπον οτι :UL's best Transient Voltage Surge Suppressor (TVSS) Let-Through Voltage rating is "300V".
σε περιπτωση υπερτασης(κρουστικης προφανως μιας και η λειτουργια του ειναι για προστασια απο τις υπερτασεις αυτων).
Επισης δεν εχω δει καποιο ups να συμπεριφερεται ετσι(τουλαχιστον να μπορει δηλ.ενα απλο πολυμετρο να μετρησει τετοιες τιμες).Ισως καποιοι πυκνωτες?

----------


## manolo

Φίλε Βασίλη,
η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα μεταβατικά φαινόμενα δεν μετριούνται με απλά πολύμετρα αλλά με ειδικούς παλμογράφους ή analyzers τα οποία απ' ότι ξέρω είναι και ακριβά. Σκέψου ότι η όλη αυτή αυξομείωση της τάσης μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί στη nominal τιμή της γίνεται μέσα σε δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου. Γι'α αυτό λέγονται και μεταβατικά φαινόμενα. Υπάρχουν πηγές στο Internet που γραφουν γι' αυτά.  Όπως είδες και στα links που έστειλες, το surge protector προστατεύει από υπερτάσεις μεγάλης κλίμακας (π.χ. lightning strikes όπως αναφέρει κ.α.). Ακόμα και κρουστικές υπερτάσεις από διάφορους λόγους όπως αναφέρεις. Τα 300V peak και μάλιστα για κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου δεν θεωρούνται κάτι τέτοιο. Και μάλιστα όπως αναφέρει ο Γιάννης τα πλησιάζει το 300V δεν φτάνει εκεί.. Όπως αναφέρεις και στα specs του πολύπριζου "Let-Through Voltage rating is "300V", που σημαίνει ότι μέχρι αυτή τη κλίμακα το θεωρεί ΟΚ.

----------


## gianndats

Ευχαριστω και τους 2 σας. Δηλαδη ειναι πιθανον ετσι να ειναι κατασκευαστικα ; Να δινει για μισο δευτερολεπτο αλλωτε 260 και αλλοτε 290v ; Βλεπετε εκανα μια διορθωση, γιατι ειχα γραψει οτι η υπερβαση γινεται για 1-1,5 δευτερολεπτο, ηταν λαθος μου, κραταει πολυ λιγοτερο, ισως και κατω απο μισο δευτερολεπτο. Και αν ειναι ετσι κατασκευαστικα, ποσο επιβλαβης ειναι για το pc μου αυτη η αυξηση για μισο δευτερολεπτο; Εφοσον μια λαμπα πυρακτωσεως 40w παρατηρω οτι προλαβαινει να φωτισει ισως και 20-25% πιο εντονα, τα ευαισθητα ηλεκτρονικα κυκλωματα της μητρικης θα την παλευουν ; Να σας πω βεβαια οτι το προηγουμενο μου ups της socomec δεν εχει τετοιο ζητημα, ουτε και ενα ups του κιλου (nilox) που επισης ειχα σε χρηση για αρκετο καιρο.
Το αστειο: εχτες επεσε στα χερια μου ενα eaton powerware 5115 και κανει σχεδον τα ιδια: υπερβαση κατα την διακοπη ρευματος ή καποιες φορες κανει βυθιση στα 160-170v ! Ο,τι να ναι!

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα Γιάννη,
όπως είπες κι εσύ επιβεβαίωσες αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω και μάλιστα χωρίς να το έχεις αναφέρει αρχικά. Οι αυξομειώσεις αυτές κρατάνε πολύ λίγο (κάτω από 1 sec) και  είναι φυσιολογικές σαν μεταβατικό φαινόμενο ιδίως όταν έχεις να κάνεις με μπαταρίες και UPS. κατά τη γνώμη μου το UPS σου είναι ΟΚ. Αν χρησιμοποιείς και πολύπριζο προστασίας ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------

